# 1000W or 2000W sub amp possibly??



## penngray (Feb 21, 2007)

Will you guys build an amp like the Velodyne SC-1250 for passive subs??


Here is the measurements....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=13990213&postcount=1007

I own 3 of them now.

I found them used between $400 and $600. I really hope to have more options in the future.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

We have something in mind, yes.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

craigsub said:


> We have something in mind, yes.


Don't give away too much, Craig! :biglaugh: :assshake:


----------



## penngray (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome Craig!!!

I will live with my SC-1250 and my pro amps until then!


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cool product idea. Although, i have to ask, what % of situations actually call for that much power? really small sealed boxes? but those need EQ also, no?


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

I am taking a WAG in saying that it would be a rack mountable version of an existing plate amp if such a product were to be made so its development would not take too much effort.


----------



## jklm958 (Jul 6, 2008)

*8*

_This person has been banned. Forever. No Parole. No get out of jail free card._


----------



## LejfK (Jun 4, 2006)

snock said:


> Very cool product idea. Although, i have to ask, what % of situations actually call for that much power? really small sealed boxes? but those need EQ also, no?


Folks building IB subwoofer systems are always looking for high power/low cost solutions. The current favorite is still the Behringer EP2500 http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHEP2500
Still, I keep reading about issues it has from its pro audio background (noisy fans, odd connectors/switches). I think there would be an interest in a more home audio friendly version of the same type of amp.


----------



## penngray (Feb 21, 2007)

> Still, I keep reading about issues it has from its pro audio background (noisy fans, odd connectors/switches). I think there would be an interest in a more home audio friendly version of the same type of amp.


Yep for the money the EP2500 can not be beat....even the measurements on it vs all the other popular sub amps shows its tops but....

its HEAVY, its UGLY, its loud (fan can be modded in 10 minutes though!!) and some people have a problem with RCA to XLR connections (me  ) I just needt to move onto a pre/pro with XLR out.

Honestly, the "odd connectors/switches" is not really a bad thing...XLR connections are better in a general sense and when you have EQing involved like the DCX or BFD then XLR is perfect. The switches are important to for filtering and bridging. Some people have modded the internal 30Hz filter to do 15Hz instead so it makes for a nice SSF 

anyways, I hope Tweak City will make something that compares in the $$$/performance area.


----------

